

The States With The Highest Percentage Of Native-Born Residents - drakaal
http://www.businessinsider.com/states-with-the-most-natives-2013-9

======
drakaal
Alternately look at the light colored states and those are apparently the
places the most people move to...

Florida I get with all the retirees, but what is up with Northern Idaho?

(guessing that is just lack of data)

~~~
malandrew
My theory on northern Idaho is that it is a thin strip of state between two
other states. If people are likely to live and die within 1-hour of where they
are born (let's say the hump of the bell curve is one hour), then that strip
is going to get a fair number of people from the two states on each side.

I wonder if you can correct this map to discount people who moved across state
lines, but did not move more than 1-2 hours from their place of birth.

